# Colonoscopy Prep Thread!



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey all thought that after seeing a few people with colonoscopy dates this week we could all share our experiances and help eachother through this pitifull test! I started my prep at 3ish today with dulcolax followed my a bottle of mirilax at 4:30. Its been an hour since the mirilax and i think its kicking in :$, take that back it IS kicking in BIG TIME! Ugh so i am camping in my bathroom with a radio, laptop, and clear liquids for the night. I hope this doesnt last to terribly long i would like to sleep laying down seeing as i have to leave for the hospital at 6am. Still crossing my fingers for full sedation for those of you who have read my other post. I have the feeling i will be back all night long so i will catch ya all later!XOXO Natalia


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Back again! Well its 10:30 and the laxies are just now kicking in again after no BM's since 5:30. So far im feeling better than i thought, not great but i feel worse when im on my period so not bad lol. Im worried i wont be cleaned out in time since this sems to be taking so long but *WARNING TMI* whats coming out is purely liquid and basicly yellow *TMI OVER* lol. But then again i barely eat to begin with so maybe there isnt much to clean out? I ironicly ate more yesterday than i have on any day in the last month. lol maybe becasue my knew id be depriving it today on the liquid diet. Oh well we shall see. I dont report until 6 am so hopefully i will be clean and not need to go through all this again.


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok last post before bedtime or attempted bedtime at least. Still the same stool consistancy and such. Still havent gone very much o well we shall see if its ok tomorow, no sense in trying to get it all out if its already gone. Strangly this is the best ive felt in 6 months aside from the initial cramping and of coarse the D. Past that i actually feel virtually "normal" minimal/moderate nausea nothing i couldnt work through if i felt like this any other time and the D is just fromt he laxies. Weirding me out and seriously tempting me to stick to this liquid diet for a while, bad i know but i have an ED so wise choices about food are not my strong suit. Im starting to wonder if i would still feel this good. I think it would be worth it to feel good for a while.... Ugh im tiered. bored, and ranting. Anyway night all hope everyone has a good day tomorow. I will update if im up to it when i get back. XOXONatalia


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

InvisiblegirlI was hoping that you would get back to us with how the procedure went. Is everything ok? Were you cleaned out enough? I am planning to do the miralax also so I am curious.Thanks a bunch!


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Momadam,Hey im so sorry i havent been back on sooner! After the way i was treated at the hospital i was just to humilated to get on and talk about it







. The test itself wasnt to horrible no pain even when i woke up part way through just after what happened to me i cant stand the feeling the docotrs hands and scope make (i was raped a while back). The prep obviously wasnt fun but not nearly as bad as i thought cramp wise. The only serious side effect has been how much worse ive gotten since







. Im back to having horrible pain from the reflux, massive amounts of gas, and my stools are more irregular than ever and when they are hard they HURT! I dont mean to scare you away or anything just trying to be informative. Im sure its not this way for everyone but i figure you deserve the warning. Also my nausea is even more vengeful than before and ive been having alot more attacks even on safe foods if i even think of moving or shifting after i eat for hours at a time. Just be aware that it may be harder to get going than anticipated so give yourself extra time. I wish i had something more cheerful to say :-\. I got the results back today still no answers except that im getting worse. My small intestine is showing moderate blunting of th villi even though i dont have celiac and have been of gluten for months. Inflamation is up in both my large and small intestine along with other things. He is starting me on prednisone which i am very hesitant to take. Not sure if i will or not, maybe just test run it for a few days at half dose. My family has a history of bad reactions so just my luck. Anyway i hope your prep and test go well with minimal impact on your body. Fingers crossed for a good outcome and answers! XOXONatalia


----------

